# Changes Coming To Georgia’s ‘Citizen’s Arrest’ Law? TTAG



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/changes-coming-to-georgias-citizens-arrest-law/


----------

